# Mini Scale Racing July 14th @ HIRCR



## Gary

Lock and load fellas!

http://www.hircr.com/


----------



## Gary

Meet the offroad winner to be! :slimer:


----------



## Guffinator

Ooohhh that's pretty Biff.






It will look good right behind the current undefeated champ


----------



## Guffinator

Are you sure that Spy will handle that mod motor reliably?


----------



## Ronborsk

Hope to be there. Depends on you know who. I got my Novak Spy so reverse will be available. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> Are you sure that Spy will handle that mod motor reliably?


Oh yea. Itll handle a 380 mod.


----------



## gkcontra

We're out on vacation yjis week, will be there the 30th. Hopefully with some new toys.

Greg


----------



## Guffinator

gkcontra said:


> We're out on vacation yjis week, will be there the 30th. Hopefully with some new toys.
> 
> Greg


New toys are always a good thing!


----------



## Gary

How you doing Bigmax? You gonna make it?


----------



## Bigmax

*Big Grin!!!*

Looking Good for SATURDAY!!!!


----------



## nik77356

hopefully ill be there. wont be racing but will be there


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

_I'm there too fellas!_


----------



## ddcarter3

I'll be there as well.
Radared mine at 50mph today!! WOOOHOOOO!!


----------



## Big Phil

is that with a nimh batt?


----------



## Bigmax

Big Phil said:


> is that with a nimh batt?


With just 3 cells Phil. :wink:


----------



## Ronborsk

It looks like all signs are a go on my one day pass. Should be there, with reverse. That's right, I can be in last place this time again, might as well run the track in reverse lol.


----------



## ddcarter3

Big Phil said:


> is that with a nimh batt?


Radared at 47mph on 2 cells!! LiPos Baby!!


----------



## Big Phil

do it with 3 my old one ran 61mph whooo that was fun!


----------



## insaneracin2003

HAHA,I got you all beat, My GMC does 61mph easily with 1 battery........it needs a head start though


----------



## Gary

Ronborsk said:


> It looks like all signs are a go on my one day pass. Should be there, with reverse. That's right, I can be in last place this time again, might as well run the track in reverse lol.


Dont sweat it Ron! I see you doing alot better in the near future!


----------



## madf1man

Is it fri yet!! I'll be doing a couple more web site updates tonight. Fri night will be track build. This track will be even bigger. Showroom will be cleared completely. We have one more pit table plus some smaller ones out in the break room. Pit space will be more plentifuller!! Thats a new word I just made up, has a nice feel to it. Hope some folks come out to help and put in a little practice.


----------



## nik77356

trey ill see what i can do to make it out there friday to help put together. may not be able to stay long but ill try and come help


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

what time you starting Friday.....maybe I can stop by on my way home and help, but I think the wife has plans for me.

nik....you still need a ride on Saturday?


----------



## nik77356

i dont think so...my dad is kinda iffy since we havent met you in person. so i think were gonna come by later on. like 2ish or so to watch.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

cool


----------



## Guffinator

I'll be there Friday evening (after 6) to help with the track Trey.


----------



## danthrc

Depending on how a few things fall. I plan on stopping by as well.


----------



## cjtamu

Trey, I think I can make it for a bit on Friday. Lemme check with the Master Scheduler to be sure.


----------



## cjtamu

*Oh yeah*

And here's a pic of my car so you girls will recognize it on Saturday.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*Last Place!!*

Here's some pictures of the new RC18R and a few new ones from of the RC18T........most likely last place, but I'll be havin fun!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*more*

a few more


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

check out the polished drive shaft!


----------



## Guffinator

I didn't know they made driveshafts in Poland


----------



## madf1man

DAUM, I think I need to get to work on a waiver for you to sign!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Nice CV. Are you bringing the 18R? I talked to Todd and he's off Sat and thinking about racing. Guff, are you bringing your 18R?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

oh yeah.....out of all my cars (gas and electric), I'm most excited to run that one!


----------



## Guffinator

I'm sure I'll have it in tow.


----------



## cjtamu

Cool, I'll let Todd know.


----------



## cjtamu

Is the grill in effect this weekend?


----------



## madf1man

No plans yet Chris, I was thinkin bout doing a pizza order if no one wants to grill. Grill is always here so_____________ . Maybe burgers? But we need a cook!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I can cook some killer fajita meat if someone wants to pitch in a little......it's like $4.50/lb plus tortillas and such.


----------



## cjtamu

madf1man said:


> But we need a cook!!


I thought Gary was all time cook? Pizza's fine with me too. I think I'll have Alyssa with me so I'll definitely have to do something about lunch. Anybody else have young kids and a Mini-T or similar? That would be a fun race if we can squeeze it in.


----------



## nik77356

pizza or fajitas is fine with me. i personally am leaning towards fajitas


----------



## Ronborsk

I will have to sit out on the food this time folks. Started lower calorie life plan this week. I refuse to say diet.


----------



## Guffinator

Ron - I watch what I eat too and you don't get much more perfect then chicken fajitas. Good protein and low carbs.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Sounds like pizza may be the easiest thing to do. Or maybe a Subway party tray?


----------



## nik77356

i like all three.


----------



## Gary

Id rather have fajitas over pizza anyday! But I dont care what everyone wants to do. Rather than cook I want to spend some time learning how to use the new camera and get some track time in.


----------



## madf1man

Hmm I'm feeling dizzy, Let me ask a question, do we have a cook in the house? If so chicken and beef fajtas. We got a little doe i the kitty so I can do charcol and tortillas and a pack of chicken and beef. May need more plus whatever fixins you want.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Hmm I'm feeling dizzy, Let me ask a question, do we have a cook in the house? If so chicken and beef fajtas. We got a little doe i the kitty so I can do charcol and tortillas and a pack of chicken and beef. May need more plus whatever fixins you want.


Ill pitch in some cash, but the meat needs to be marinated for at least overnight! Unless yall have a trick! Can you get Mary to make some of that salsa? Thats the stuff right there I tell ya, get er done!


----------



## Froggy69

you can buy it already marinated and it's tastes pretty good


----------



## cjtamu

I'll throw some cash in for jitas or pizza. Either way. But I'll have Alyssa with me so I can't cook.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> I'll throw some cash in for jitas or pizza. Either way. But I'll have Alyssa with me so I can't cook.


You really gonna show up???


----------



## madf1man

I'll get it pre marinated. No prob on the hot sauce.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> I'll get it pre marinated. No prob on the hot sauce.


Ill help CV cook. Ill bring the cheese, jalapenoes, plates, paper towels, etc.

Suggestions?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I'll stop buy La Michoacana meat market and get the pre-marinated meat........the best fajitas in town!!! They have chicken too, but it's not as good as the beef. I don't mind buying it if people will pitch in a little

Ok, so you guys pick up tortillas, cheese, hot sauce, plates, napkins, silverware, charcoal, & lighter fluid. I'll pick up the meat.....just need to know how much to get.


----------



## nik77356

dont forget sour cream!


----------



## Gary

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'll stop buy La Michoacana meat market and get the pre-marinated meat........the best fajitas in town!!! They have chicken too, but it's not as good as the beef. I don't mind buying it if people will pitch in a little
> 
> Ok, so you guys pick up tortillas, cheese, hot sauce, plates, napkins, silverware, charcoal, & lighter fluid. I'll pick up the meat.....just need to know how much to get.


Ill pitch in $20 plus my bring alongs. Being single, I may take home some left overs, so dont skimp!


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> dont forget sour cream!


Avacado and Lime also?


----------



## nik77356

ill make some dip.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

ok......I'll leave everything else to you guys.....I'll show up with the meat, and cook it.


----------



## nik77356

well i wont be able to make it friday but ill see about saturday


----------



## Ronborsk

Guffinator said:


> Ron - I watch what I eat too and you don't get much more perfect then chicken fajitas. Good protein and low carbs.


Ok, ok.. I am weak. I'll just have to not go overboard. If they are cooked count me in and I'll toss in my dues. 

It could be like tossing a beer to an alcoholic though. I love fajitas.

Darn, after reading about all this food I am hungry.


----------



## jelias

Trey: Will the track be set up for off-road only or will you have on-road as well?


----------



## Ronborsk

He plans on making a track combined. On-road goes around jumps, etc. I'll be there with my M18. I'm a rookie though.


----------



## nik77356

i cant wait. off road in AC?


----------



## madf1man

I'll get tortillas(there,s a place that makes em fresh at the end of my street),I already have the fire, plates and utensils from Gary's first load. Ya'll get the fixin's. Cheese, sour cream, the green stuff. Oh I'll have hot sauce also.

Jose, yes we will have the onroad also. Big track this weekend like we use to do.


----------



## madf1man

nik77356 said:


> i cant wait. off road in AC?


 Nik I guess you did not get the memo. A/C will be off this weekend and since it might rain we'll be racing in the parking lot. I want you guys to be comfortable and I am also getting concerned about you guys getting spoiled on the A/C and no weather issue's.:wink:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

nik......you even get to take your shoes off like your in your own home! Aside from having recliners for pit chairs, racing at trey's is about the most comfortable type of racing I've ever done!


----------



## Ronborsk

Also, remember... "A clean car is a happy owner"


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*!!!*

Oh man......how do I love this benefit! I've still got my 1/8 buggy sitting in the garage covered in mud from the last HARC race!

But at HIRCR, after the race I'll just give the car a good inspection, blow it off with the compressor, and viola!!! like new again!



Ronborsk said:


> Also, remember... "A clean car is a happy owner"


----------



## Reel Bender

I want to try to come and watch but not sure if I can yet, may try to talk the wife into coming.

So with the Katy Freeway mess going on what is the best way for me to get there coming up 288 and taking the Beltway around??????????? The last time I exited before Katy and took the feeder. Don';t think I want to do that this time if I come.


Thanks

Mark


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

all those vendettas you got, and you're not going to race with us?


----------



## danthrc

Reel, your in the same boat I am in. Your best bet would be to probably continue on the Beltway and PASS I-10 (the main merge is closed anyway) Exit off of the belt and one of those streets runs West all the way to "Upland" which is the street that Trey is on.

I think my way is more complicated because I'm coming from Katy. I may have to take the Westpark tollway to the Belt and go the way you are.


----------



## gkcontra

This is the way I've gone to avoid I10/BW8 stuff.

From the belt exit hammerly, go west on hammerly
left on brittmore
right on timberoak
left on wycliffe
right on chatterhorn

there might be an easier way, but this avoids the traffic and gets to the belt.


----------



## Reel Bender

Thanks for the Directions!!!!



Courtney Vaughan said:


> all those vendettas you got, and you're not going to race with us?


LOL
Well, I only have one that runs I think and it has tire issues. Oh wait I gots foams. The other still has to be put together, and needs a set-screw for the pinion.


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> You really gonna show up???


I'll be there unless something drastic happens b/w now and then. Besides, Trey, Frogy and I were the first ones to run off-road on RCP. Where were YOU? Ha ha ha.

Reelbender, if I were coming 288 to Tollroad, I'd take the SH Tollroad towards I-10 and exit Briar Forest off the Tollroad (just before the toll booth before I-10). Go left (west) on Briar Forest to Wilcrest. Then right (north) on Wilcrest to I-10. Left on the I-10 feeder and then an immediate right onto Upland. That's the way I'm coming out of S'Land.

CV, I'll throw in $10 for the meat and I'll bring sour cream and cheese.


----------



## Reel Bender

Thanks CJ, my only thoughts on that way is the traffic on the feeder may have the North/South Roads stacked up.


----------



## madf1man

You can get off tollway sooner anywhere and still cross over to wilcrest. Also as I said before coming out on 10 you can exit well in advance of delays,Silber, Antoine and get over to left on Hammerly and left on Brittmore. Your real close then. Just like Greg's map upstairs says. Hammerly goes all the way to 610 ALMOST


----------



## nik77356

Courtney Vaughan said:


> nik......you even get to take your shoes off like your in your own home! Aside from having recliners for pit chairs, racing at trey's is about the most comfortable type of racing I've ever done!


ill bring my own recliner


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> I'll be there unless something drastic happens b/w now and then. Besides, Trey, Frogy and I were the first ones to run off-road on RCP. Where were YOU? Ha ha ha.


Probably asleep!


----------



## madf1man

It's friday! My office is packed with battery charges hummin. Got a track drawn out that I think will work. By the way you guys that know the general room we have here are welcome to do some drawings(nothing fancy needed) to help with ideas for tracks.


----------



## cjtamu

I don't think I'm going to make it for track building. I have Alyssa with me and I found out this morning Lajuan will be at Finish Line till after 6:00 tonight. Having Alyssa there tonight and all day tomorrow will be too much for both of us. Sorry Trey. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Wish I could be there as well, but I won't. Will try to make up pulling my weight by playing chef tomorrow!


----------



## Bigmax

*heh heh*

Do I smell paint? Giving it all I can to put it on the track tomolly!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Do I smell paint? Giving it all I can to put it on the track tomolly!


Get-er-done!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

whatchu bought max?


----------



## Bigmax

*What I aquired from a lot of help from my friend.*

Xray m18 pro. SWEET!!! Have I thank you yet?


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> It's friday! My office is packed with battery charges hummin. Got a track drawn out that I think will work. By the way you guys that know the general room we have here are welcome to do some drawings(nothing fancy needed) to help with ideas for tracks.


Im gonna need some help with my camera settings bro.


----------



## madf1man

Thats allright on those that can't help tonight. My knee's doing pretty good last couple days after another bad spell last week or so. No prob on the camera Gary.


----------



## cjtamu

Biggie! Biggie! Biggie!


----------



## nik77356

srry. i cant make tonite either


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> srry. i cant make tonite either


But the question is,

*ARE YOU FIRED UP?*

*YALL READY?*


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I Been Waiting For 3 Freakin Weeks! You Darn Right I'm Fired Up! Fired Up For Some Fajitas Too!


----------



## Ronborsk

Ready Freddy.


----------



## Gary

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I Been Waiting For 3 Freakin Weeks! You Darn Right I'm Fired Up! Fired Up For Some Fajitas Too!


No starter boxes, no mud, no dirt boogers, no sweating in this sweltering heat, good competetion, did I miss something?

Oh ya! FOOD!


----------



## nik77356

Gary said:


> No starter boxes, no mud, no dirt boogers, no sweating in this sweltering heat, good competetion, did I miss something?


thats the fun part 



IM PUMPED!!!!


----------



## Reel Bender

VAROOOOOOMMM varooooooom

SKeeeeeeeered Yet? LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I recognize that car and tires!


----------



## Reel Bender

Wonder Why??????????????

Did you notice, I cleaned the car up??? LOL


----------



## madf1man

The table top was to big so I had to size it down a little. Works much better now and will make for better racing action. Looks like a high speed track but whoops and jumps will slow the offroaders down. Onroad will be easy and fast. See ya'll tomorrow, I'll be there by 9am


----------



## nik77356

so is it still somewhat big?


----------



## Gary

..


----------



## cjtamu

Uh oh, Biff's found macro mode. Be on the way in a bit. Bringing sour cream, cheese, and an XXL can of whoop arse for y'all.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Uh oh, Biff's found macro mode. Be on the way in a bit. Bringing sour cream, cheese, and an XXL can of whoop arse for y'all.


Mode? Macro mode is for Vivatar users. :slimer: Thats a lens!


----------



## Reel Bender

You better bring 2 cans!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Not that you need it for me , of course. LOL

I'm heading that way shortly


----------



## madf1man

Elvis has entered the building


----------



## zxeric

put up a picture of the track. i would like to see what im missing while im here at work........


----------



## nik77356

same here. tried to make it but stuff came up and we only have one car


----------



## Maxx

The current track is the first pic on the site's front page. I made it out there this morning for a very short time, just to spectate. Just enough to see the digs and meet the very friendly folks that race there. I was very pleased with everything from the location, track set up and most of all the quality of people.
Racing is back in Houston, and it's better then ever!


----------



## nik77356

man i cant believe im missing that!!! oh well. HARC next weekend!!!


----------



## Gary

Maxx said:


> The current track is the first pic on the site's front page. I made it out there this morning for a very short time, just to spectate. Just enough to see the digs and meet the very friendly folks that race there. I was very pleased with everything from the location, track set up and most of all the quality of people.
> Racing is back in Houston, and it's better then ever!


I didn't know you were there bro! I had several problems with my car and left early.


----------



## Maxx

I didn't get a chance to meet everyone. Most were busy wrenchin' or test drivin'. I didn't want to interupt anyone, just wanted to pop in and check things out. I was so wishing I had the time to stay and drive on the track, but had to finish errands and head back to the shop.

I didn't know you where there either or I would have said hey. Which car was yours? Too bad ya had probs. Gotta get that ironed out for next race! 
I got to get my schedule cleared up so I can test those wicked track set ups.


----------



## Guffinator

Maxx said:


> The current track is the first pic on the site's front page. I made it out there this morning for a very short time, just to spectate. Just enough to see the digs and meet the very friendly folks that race there. I was very pleased with everything from the location, track set up and most of all the quality of people.
> Racing is back in Houston, and it's better then ever!


I'm glad I got to meet you Maxx. Now it's time to get you out racing!


----------



## Guffinator

I think Gary had left by the time Maxx showed.


----------



## nik77356

i had lots of fun even tho i only got to drive once! and i got to meet almost everybody too!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Man! Had a blast today as usual! I really feel like I'm getting better....started off pretty bad, but I had a solid B main by the end and then my CV popped out of the diff cup! Oh well.....that's racing!

Fajitas were kick arse! Guff, tell your wife thanks for helping me cook! Trey....your hot sauce was the shiznit!

Trey, PM me your email address and I'll send you a couple of videos I took if you want them. And I want to see my RC18R getting airborn on the HIRCR front page! Thanks again for putting it on, and I'll see you guys again in 2 weeks!

Danny, I'll get that body to you soon.....just got to pick out a scheme first.

To everyone else that helped me out....thanks!


----------



## Guffinator

nik77356 said:


> i had lots of fun even tho i only got to drive once! and i got to meet almost everybody too!!


Glad you made it out Nik, next time you need to get there earlier so you can run with us. We definitely had some stiff competition today.


----------



## Froggy69

i hated missing the action today also ,but work comes first.


----------



## Gary

Man, what a great turn out! Trust me, Ill be back!


----------



## Guffinator

Froggy69 said:


> i hated missing the action today also ,but work comes first.


We were wondering where you were. We had an A and B main for off road again, you missed some good action.


----------



## madf1man

Great day guys. Had a blast. I should get the results up in the morning after I get back from the shop cleaning up. I was to tired to finish tonight!! Food was spectacular CV and thanks to all that helped.


----------



## Froggy69

i'm not gonna make the next one either do to work ,but after that look out.LOL!!!


----------



## nik77356

im still tryin to figure out how all that track fits in your office trey


----------



## Ronborsk

Special thanks to each and every person involved in preparation and cleanup of the track and fajeetas. Also to Danny who without I would not have been running. 

Too bad I had a mechanical breakdown in the main becuase Jacob was really sweatin me right behind him. Well, not on the same lap but he was afraid my horrible driving would take him out! 

See ya later folks!


----------



## Gary

Ronborsk said:


> Special thanks to each and every person involved in preparation and cleanup of the track and fajeetas. Also to Danny who without I would not have been running.
> 
> Too bad I had a mechanical breakdown in the main becuase Jacob was really sweatin me right behind him. Well, not on the same lap but he was afraid my horrible driving would take him out!
> 
> See ya later folks!


Welcome to the club Ron! lol Jacon can wheel with the best!

Oh wait, He IS the best!

He's the current MiniZ world champion!


----------



## cjtamu

Man, that was a blast. Too bad I drove worse as the day went on and not better. I'm gonna have to shut it down soon for a month or so and get this thing cut outta my wrist. By the end of the day I'm losing feeling in my fingers and I'm not good enough to start with to deal with that, LOL. Trey, loved the bigger layout. CV, thanks for the fajitas. We're going to get to work on Alyssa's buggy today, she's itching to put it together. And she's going to do most of teh work. That way it will get done right, ha ha ha.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

MAN! It's raining today, so yardwork is postponed, and all I want to do is go back to the track and race some more!


----------



## cjtamu

Courtney Vaughan said:


> MAN! It's raining today, so yardwork is postponed, and all I want to do is go back to the track and race some more!


LOL. I absolutely, positively have to go look at a piece of property today b/c the client waited till the last minute and they're closing next week. I let the dogs out at 6:15 this morning, heard the thunder, got dressed and went flying out there. I was 400 yds from the site when it unloaded. I'm going to work on Alyssa's car till a weather break. I'm sick of rain, don't know about anyone else.


----------



## nik77356

i am too.... good thing mikes is covered!!!


----------



## Guffinator

Courtney Vaughan said:


> MAN! It's raining today, so yardwork is postponed, and all I want to do is go back to the track and race some more!


I know that's right! I guess I'll start tearing the cars down. Although I'm not sure why  , they're ready to run again! Man I love 1/18 scale!


----------



## Gary

RC addiction. LOL


----------



## madf1man

*Pics*

Here's a few from yesterday. Couple more on the home page . Some for Courtney


----------



## madf1man

*Mo pics*

The others.


----------



## nik77356

i had fun going into the ceiling yesterday!!! LOL. i really like the track and hope to make it out sooner next time.


----------



## Big Phil

Nice Pic Trey !


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

AHHHH! Thank you Trey......I have some videos for you if you want them, PM me.


----------



## nik77356

i'd like to see those videos CV


----------



## Donnie Hayden

I had a blast yesterday! Everything was awesome. Nice fun day relaxing in the a/c. Cant wait to go out to your place again Trey. 

I know next time to bring some grub!


----------



## danthrc

I just got to a PC with internet. It was very fun racing yesterday. CV, Chris that was great racing in the B. CV, you had it man.
Guff, nice racing with you as well. Trying to beat that detta through the whoops just cant be done. We gave each other a pretty good battle there for a while. Congrats to Trey for taking the main.
Food was awesome! nuff said.
It seemed like more people were there when we were finished than when we started. lol.
I think the 18's are going to be a force in Houston racing.


----------



## Maxx

Guffinator said:


> I'm glad I got to meet you Maxx. Now it's time to get you out racing!


It was great to meet you too, and Trey also. What an awesome place to race! I'll get my act together and get on the track.



> im still tryin to figure out how all that track fits in your office trey


I was thinking the same thing. Absolutely every available square inch was used to get the awesome 2 in 1 track to fit into that place. Nice planning guys!



> I think the 18's are going to be a force in Houston racing.


I was only at the track for a short time, but here are my observations; Great facility, nice location, easy to get to. Best group of racers I've seen in a long time. The most important part is the track atmosphere, helpful, friendly and no profanity. 
As long as these track conditions are maintained, racing of all sorts will be a force in Houston for years to come.


----------



## Guffinator

Maxx said:


> I was only at the track for a short time, but here are my observations; Great facility, nice location, easy to get to. Best group of racers I've seen in a long time. The most important part is the track atmosphere, helpful, friendly and no profanity.
> As long as these track conditions are maintained, racing of all sorts will be a force in Houston for years to come.


Agreed.


----------



## jelias

That was a lot of fun. I hope to have my own truck next time i come out. Now I only have to figure out which to buy. I had some success with the vendetta on Saturday but would really like to get either the rc18t or the m18t. What's the deal with the vendetta? Will it always be allowed to race against the rc18t's and m18t's? Its bigger and may have an advantage over the others. I probably would have come close to winning if not for the wheel coming off and we all know I'm not that good of a driver.


----------



## Gary

Maxx said:


> I was only at the track for a short time, but here are my observations; Great facility, nice location, easy to get to. Best group of racers I've seen in a long time. The most important part is the track atmosphere, helpful, friendly and no profanity.
> As long as these track conditions are maintained, racing of all sorts will be a force in Houston for years to come.


Yes sir!


----------



## Guffinator

The Vendetta is a 1/18 truggy, so I don't see why it would ever be "outlawed". IMO the Associateds have an advantage through the road course portions of the track but the Vendetta's have it in the rougher sections. I honestly feel that you can win with either though.


----------



## madf1man

Associated seems to have alot of issues the others that run them can tell you about. I have no first hand knowledge with them though so ck around to be sure. Vendetta is a true RTR that we'll always run thats cheap. M18T is great with no problems to report yet but is kinda pricey. Might run ya an extra 50 to 100 than the associated depending on how far ya go but when it's built thats it.No surprises and expense later.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Associated seems to have alot of issues the others that run them can tell you about. I have no first hand knowledge with them though so ck around to be sure. Vendetta is a true RTR that we'll always run thats cheap. M18T is great with no problems to report yet but is kinda pricey. Might run ya an extra 50 to 100 than the associated depending on how far ya go but when it's built thats it.No surprises and expense later.


LOL! You were saying you were gonna talk bad about the AEs! 

I've had problems with the 18B but its mostly my fault. I didnt take the time to really go through it and get everything exactly right. I guess Associated choose to take the cheap route in their design rather than designing them as well as the B4 etc. The market just isnt there yet. The RC18s will not be for the guys who just want to throw something down and run. These cars and trucks are for the "Tuners" and those who like to spend money! LOL

Overall, I'm pretty happy with the RC18 and I think a couple of other guys are too. And I'm a Losi guy!


----------



## Guffinator

I think Biff is right when he says that Associated took the cheap route with the design. I own both the Vendetta and an 18R and as for kit quality the Duratrax actually as the Associated beat. I'm wanting to build an 18B for the onroad action at MnM, but Associated could have done a much better job IMO. I've heard that Associated's quality (Losi's too btw) has really declined in the last few years so it may not only apply to the 18's.


----------



## nik77356

i bet losi's quality really goes down now that gil left!! j/k


----------



## Guffinator

nik77356 said:


> i bet losi's quality really goes down now that gil left!! j/k


It may. Rumors have it that their quality has declined since the Losi family lost ownership when Horizon bought them out a few years back.


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> I think Biff is right when he says that Associated took the cheap route with the design. I own both the Vendetta and an 18R and as for kit quality the Duratrax actually as the Associated beat. I'm wanting to build an 18B for the onroad action at MnM, but Associated could have done a much better job IMO. I've heard that Associated's quality (Losi's too btw) has really declined in the last few years so it may not only apply to the 18's.


Think its what the market demands? Cheap Chinese RTRs?


----------



## Big Phil

I Can Sum It Up In Two Word's "rtr Market"


----------



## cjtamu

I didn't have any problems with the 18T other than the diff slip (that was the noise) and that's my own fault. The steering is the only really cheesy part of the whole truck. The Detta gets through the whoops better, but some of that is setup on the part of those of us with 18's. The Detta gets through a lot better then Trey's x-ray too. I got a couple of ideas to try. The 18's are definitely more nimble on the road sections. Both are good trucks, and they both have some things to fix. Any of you Detta guys still running all 4 of your original plastic bones?


----------



## Guffinator

cjtamu said:


> I didn't have any problems with the 18T other than the diff slip (that was the noise) and that's my own fault. The steering is the only really cheesy part of the whole truck. The Detta gets through the whoops better, but some of that is setup on the part of those of us with 18's. The Detta gets through a lot better then Trey's x-ray too. I got a couple of ideas to try. The 18's are definitely more nimble on the road sections. Both are good trucks, and they both have some things to fix. Any of you Detta guys still running all 4 of your original plastic bones?


Trey's trucks are. I've broken 1.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Honestly guys, if we were paying $250-$400 for one of the RC18 kits, I'd be complaining more.......but for a kit that is selling for $130, I'm happy with what I've gotten so far.


----------



## madf1man

I broke an axle doing the off wall jump Sat. Poor Vendetta, its such a good truck. I'm just hung up on Xray and the name I guess which by the way is only about 130 bucks also


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I also forgot to mention that just like many of you have said, things that have broken or have been difficult on both my RC18T and R, were mostly things that were my fault.

I don't care what problems I have though, if the cars run as good as they did saturday (minus the crappy driving), I'm pleased with what I've got.

I guess if I was in it to be more competitive, then I would probably be disappointed more as well, but I'm just in it for the fun.....I don't care if I lose, I just want to race and play!


----------



## cjtamu

I like the Detta. I didn't get a chance to look at the X-ray, but it looked good on the track. I don't think you can go wrong with any of those cars. I think if you put adapters and Detta tires on the 18T it would handle the washboard section as well as the Detta, but you'd lose the corner agility. I turned some quick laps with the 18T. I also turned some slow ones going to the coke machine, LOL, but that wasn't the car's fault. Very consistent everywhere except the washboard. CV, I think the other thing that hurts in the washboard is the fact we're running brushless. It's just not smooth at all at low speeds. It really hurt me in the washboard and tight corners 'cause there aren't enough discrete throttle intervals on the low end. I think we can come up with a throttle curve on the radio to smooth that out and remove the deadband. When we get Alyssa's car done I'm going to play with it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I agree CJ......it doesn't seem like the brushless stuff is as "accurate" as the brushed motors. The power seems to come on similar to a turbo-charged motor......it lags a little, and then pulls very abruptly. It was hard to keep it at a constant speed through the whoops......it seems like it either wants to rev up, or down.


----------



## cjtamu

It's one of the reasons I still run brushed motors in 1/10. Gonna take some doing with the programming, but I think we can soften it quite a bit.


----------



## madf1man

Brushless issues are just us not knowing how to set them up. The Xray with the mamba 8000 has been a pleasure to drive. Very smooth accelaration. I just need to tweak the set up a little and I think it will be there.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Next race I'm gonna get there really early and I want some help smoothing mine out Trey.


----------



## Guffinator

I'm a firm believer that a brushless setup is not the best choice for HIRCR.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

You're right guff, but for someone who doesn't know jack (me) about choosing the right ESC/motor/# of turns/modified or stock/cutting coms/replacing brushes/etc, it's the right choice.


----------



## Guffinator

I'm still running the stock motor Courtney...and I'm not using all of the speed that it provides.


----------



## madf1man

I'm not using all the speed either. I just don't want motor hassles. I've been changing out M18 motors about once every month or 2 for the last year. 10 motors, about 100 bucks plus the speed controller. Brushless about 130 and your done forever so they say. Kinda like CV said I'm not out to win,just race. I also have not much time or intrest in wrenching all the time.


----------



## danthrc

I was getting frustrated with my brushless and even thought about going back to brushed, but all in all, I think the brushless is better for exactly what Trey said. Less maintenance.
I'm running the 6800kv in mine and its turned down to 60%. I really think the 4200kv would be a great motor for HIRCR brushless racing.
In fact, if anyone has one, I would be interested in buying it.


----------



## Ronborsk

Wow, it is nice to know that everyone is working just as hard as I am this Monday morning!



I need a foot switch to change my screen!


----------



## jelias

Well I too am one that does not have a lot of time to wrench on my cars so i'm going with brushless. I did go with the Tekin instead of the Mamba though. I hope that I don't regret that decision. I just like the fact that the controller has onboard programming. I've also ordered my batteries. As of now, I'm leaning towards the xray only because I don't have the time to work out any issues that I may run into with the associated out of the box. I also like the graphite conversion that xray offers. Looking at lap times from Saturday, I think that all trucks are capable of getting around the track at the same pace. I think the associated had fast lap through the qualifiers.


----------



## Guffinator

Xray makes some good stuff for sure.


----------



## Big Phil

i think the tekin is a better system the mamba has been around for awhile.i'm not saying the mamba sucks just saying i think the tekin is more cutting edge.


----------



## Guffinator

If I were to buy a new BL system it would be the Tekin. I like the Novak but ouch is it expensive!


----------



## cjtamu

I like the Tekin. My issue with the BL isn't the amount of hp. That's easy to control and we all new even the stock motors would be more power than we needed. It's the feel, esp. right around neutral. My speedo is chattering right off neutral like the motor should be spinning, but there's no real low speed. I'm betting that through a combo of throttle trim and throttle curve you can get a more brushed-like feel out of it. Set it like a 1/10 Stock where the car is actually just creeping at neutral. Then use the throttle curve (or "punch" also if you have a KO) to soften the hit right off neutral.


----------



## Big Phil

for 1/10 i like the mamba but1/18 give me the tekin jerry used the new 1/10 tekin at the nat's he said it was awesome the novak gtb is great but i hate the cheap fan you better keep a extra if you run one.


----------



## nik77356

i found that i had to turn up the throttle trim and turn my expo up to about 75 and i completely eliminated my deadband


----------



## Gary

My batteries came in today. IB 1400s from MaxAmps. I put in a big order just in case some of yall needed some cells.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Whats the cost gary?


----------



## nik77356

whats the cost of a prebuilt battery with shrinkwrap?


----------



## Big Phil

Ever think of doing a race on sunday?A lot of people that can not come on sat might show up.


----------



## nik77356

thats not a bad idea.


----------



## madf1man

We've done it a time or 2 and had small turnouts. Maybe if I did it for along time people would adjust and come out. Lets do a poll.


Big Phil said:


> Ever think of doing a race on sunday?A lot of people that can not come on sat might show up.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

sorry phil, but I gotta vote for saturday. 

but trey, maybe you could do a combination of saturdays and sundays? maybe the first race of the month is on saturday, and the second on sunday? just an idea. I know there are people like phil who have got to work on sunday. Like that guy mike that showed up after the race and you gave the big air award......he works almost every saturday.


----------



## cjtamu

Once the school year cranks back up Sundays are a better day for me. But, for some reason, Sunday racing has just never gone over well in H'town. And I think having Sat one weekend and Sun the next will just confuse things. You might pull some people in who have trouble right now getting there on Sat, but how many do you lose? Church, football season around the corner, etc. We have a good thing going right now on Sat and I'd hate to mess it up.


----------



## Big Phil

how many racers come out last week?


----------



## Big Phil

thanks chris when i saw your post i had idea burn thru my head woooohoooooooo!!


----------



## cjtamu

Phil, why don't y'all get the dang carpet track done? Then Mike's can have offroad on Sat, minii scale on Sunday, and kick the on-roaders to the curb where they belong! HA ha ha ha ha. And yeah, you can tell Jeff I said that.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I was kinda thinking the samething, but didn't want to say it! Finish the upstairs track and problem solved!


----------



## Big Phil

i'm tttrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary

Donnie Hayden said:


> Whats the cost gary?


They were $2.99 per cell plus shipping. Ill eat the cost of the shipping and go with 3 bucks a cell. This is more of a deal to get you new-to-Micro guys started up quicker. theres only about 30 cells left!


----------



## nik77356

gary, how much would you charge for a prebuilt pack with shrinkwrap?


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> gary, how much would you charge for a prebuilt pack with shrinkwrap?


Do you know how to solder and build your own packs? If you dont ill do an essay with photos on how to build packs. That would be informational and fun actually!

BTW, I would never wrap shrinkwrap around my packs. A cooler battery has more voltage and lives longer.


----------



## nik77356

i can solder but not very well. i dont want to build my pack for fear of ruining it somehow. and i would want shrinkwrap around my packs just in case. im not too worried about more voltage. its just a play car.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Just use a glue gun and glue the cells together. Works great.


----------



## nik77356

Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> Hahahahahaha!!!


Donnie is right! You need to listen to us verterans when we try to help!


----------



## nik77356

wait..... you serious?!?!?!?!


----------



## Donnie Hayden

As a heart attack


----------



## Big Phil

no he's not kidding it works great


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Gary, Put me down for 6 cells for now. Do you have some bars I can get from you to?


----------



## Gary

Donnie Hayden said:


> Gary, Put me down for 6 cells for now. Do you have some bars I can get from you to?


Gotcha covered.

I dont have any bars or wire. A few of us have started using slot car brushes insted of bars. I belive theres an advantage according the Double E's. Something about the current traveling over the outside and not through the media.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Thanks Gary. I will see if M&M has some bars this weekend.


----------



## madf1man

They don't have the proper bars. I have the PN bars that are proper. Let me know what ya need.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

I just need enough to build 1 pack. Are you going to be at M&M this weekend?


----------



## madf1man

I want to most likely not. I could mail em easy enough and you'd get the next day I THINK????? PM if you want to get em ,5 bucks mailed to ya ,paypal??


----------



## Donnie Hayden

How about I just get them from you at the next race at your place? I have to get the cells from Gary also. Can you PM me your number. I will have the usb cable for the mamba esc tomorrow, I might need some help setting it up.


----------



## cjtamu

Donnie Hayden said:


> Just use a glue gun and glue the cells together. Works great.


Shoe Goo. Donnie, look on the Promatch site at the Micro *****'n bars. Good stuff.


----------



## Big Phil

shoe goo a racers best friend.


----------



## SwayOveride

If I do recall ProMatch back in the days put a thin bead of Shoe Goo on there cells also... I could be wrong but I think they use to offer the service. I would have to go and look at my old packs to be sure...


----------



## nik77356

well gary? wheres that essay? LOL


----------



## cjtamu

SwayOveride said:


> If I do recall ProMatch back in the days put a thin bead of Shoe Goo on there cells also... I could be wrong but I think they use to offer the service. I would have to go and look at my old packs to be sure...


They still do. Promatch builds pretty packs. And the $6 or so they charge is about what the battery bars to do it yourself would run you. The only reason I even still own a battery jig is for repairs.


----------



## Gary

Two part epoxy works good too, but if you are a "Gram Geek", its hard to beat a thick CA.


----------

